# Poppers



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't understand what goes where? 

Did you use the seeds, too? They are hot.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I don't understand what goes where?
> 
> Did you use the seeds, too? They are hot.


No seeds. Jalapeño poppers are popular around here.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Startingover said:


> No seeds. Jalapeño poppers are popular around here.


Not my photo.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I put my jalapenos in guacamole. 😊


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Jalapenos have a pretty wide variety in heat levels. Some are quite mild (especially if you remove the seeds and membranes) and some surprise you.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> Jalapenos have a pretty wide variety in heat levels. Some are quite mild (especially if you remove the seeds and membranes) and some surprise you.


Are you sure you picked jalapenos? 😄

Reminds me of a funny incident -

Last night I was discussing the poor choice we had of avocados in the grocery store, while in the produce dept.. A guy began to tell me how to pick an avocado, but, he had picked up a rotten one, as an example of a good one. Strong accent. I asked him where he was from and he said Eastern Europe! 🤣 I burst out laughing. At least he didn't mind. 
Apparently, they're becoming more popular in Europe.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> Are you sure you picked jalapenos? 😄
> 
> Reminds me of a funny incident -
> 
> ...


We finally found a way to have ripe avocados with a 2 - 3 day window. We buy the bag of unripe avocados from Costco.
It goes into the fridge immediately. Then a couple days before you need or want them remove what you want and put in a paper bag. It is working very well and we no longer try to find ripe or semi ripe in the grocery store.

I love jalapeno poppers. I stuff them whole and bread then deep fry.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> Then a couple days before you need or want them remove what you want and put in a paper bag.


That's what I told him. He seemed to know but, maybe he does like overripe avocados. . . to each their own.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my brother makes poppers = Yummm. haven't had any in a long time  



J. V. said:


> I stuff them whole and bread then deep fry.


those sound real good .


----------



## EmmaPie (Dec 24, 2021)

Startingover said:


> No seeds. Jalapeño poppers are popular around here.


that is the reason you didn't feel jalapenos that hot, the spicy is mostly from the seeds, when you remove the interior of the pepper, you take it away and are left with an exquisite flavored food... I love jalapenos, I grill them and eat them by the bite!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

EmmaPie said:


> that is the reason you didn't feel jalapenos that hot, the spicy is mostly from the seeds, when you remove the interior of the pepper, you take it away and are left with an exquisite flavored food... I love jalapenos, I grill them and eat them by the bite!


I’ve been missing out. Next time I oven roasted veggies I’ll add jalapeños. Thanks.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I can't find the recipe for my version of ABT's (atomic buffalo turds) basically a stuffed jalapeno but not really a popper in this version.
Cut the stem end off, seed and devein, puncture small end with a toothpick, stuff with a little cream cheese, add mini-sausage, finish stuffing, wrap with bacon and secure with toothpicks. Grill or oven cook until bacon is done - not crispy. This is the way I make them but doesn't have the mini-sausages and I don't put hot sauce in them.









Holiday Party Recipes Using Tabasco Sauce! #SeasonedGreetings : Enemy of Debt


My favorite part of the holiday season is family gatherings. I get to spend time with loved ones that I don’t get to see nearly as often as I’d like. Family gatherings mean potluck meals, which gives me the opportunity to fire up the grill or smoker and show off my culinary skills. My wife’s...



www.enemyofdebt.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Holiday Party Recipes Using Tabasco Sauce! #SeasonedGreetings : Enemy of Debt


My favorite part of the holiday season is family gatherings. I get to spend time with loved ones that I don’t get to see nearly as often as I’d like. Family gatherings mean potluck meals, which gives me the opportunity to fire up the grill or smoker and show off my culinary skills. My wife’s...



www.enemyofdebt.com




[/QUOTE]


wooleybooger said:


> Well I can't find the recipe for my version of ABT's (atomic buffalo turds) basically a stuffed jalapeno but not really a popper in this version.
> Cut the stem end off, seed and devein, puncture small end with a toothpick, stuff with a little cream cheese, add mini-sausage, finish stuffing, wrap with bacon and secure with toothpicks. Grill or oven cook until bacon is done - not crispy. This is the way I make them but doesn't have the mini-sausages and I don't put hot sauce in them.
> 
> 
> ...


I’m anxious to try again. Read about adding sausage. Do you wear gloves when cleaning the jalapeños? My Panko crumbs were dry. Maybe I should have tossed them in butter first. I’ll try thin strips of bacon next.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> I’m anxious to try again. Read about adding sausage. Do you wear gloves when cleaning the jalapeños? My Panko crumbs were dry. Maybe I should have tossed them in butter first. I’ll try thin strips of bacon next.


Yes I wear gloves.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes I wear gloves.


A friend gave me some banana peppers years ago. I assumed they were mild. I assumed wrong. 
Today I always take a small piece of the pepper/chili and see if its hot or not. I now wear gloves to when working with them.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> A friend gave me some banana peppers years ago. I assumed they were mild. I assumed wrong.
> Today I always take a small piece of the pepper/chili and see if its hot or not. I now wear gloves to when working with them.


When I was younger I didn't wear gloves and had no problem but one day when older I seeded and deveined Jalapenos then rubbed my eyes. I started wearing gloves from that day forward.


----------

